# Just tried my Grubhub for first time.



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

I drove 30 min to position myself in center of my Deliveries area and even drove between the 2 larger towns in my boundary, has been almost 2 hours with no deliveries offered is this normal? I feel I wasted gas for nothing as I have to keep the car running to keep iPad charging. Is this normal?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Sounds right. I get maybe 1 or 2 deliveries a day. Definitely don't count on any one service to pay the bills. Do GrubHub, DoorDash, PostMates, Uber, & Lyft.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

So far I only have Grubhub and Ubereats


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Well just delivered my first Ubereats, heart is racing hard to find address, no lights in hall to go up to apartment... but it is delivered.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Did 3 deliveries for just over $12 getting ready to rain so will try again tomorrow starting with Grubhub. I guess I am officially a food delivery person now.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

EdwardMH said:


> Did 3 deliveries for just over $12 getting ready to rain so will try again tomorrow starting with Grubhub. I guess I am officially a food delivery person now.


UE + PM = $ucce$$


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Kids doing this on ebikes complain. It’s not worth your time.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> I drove 30 min to position myself in center of my Deliveries area and even drove between the 2 larger towns in my boundary, has been almost 2 hours with no deliveries offered is this normal? I feel I wasted gas for nothing as I have to keep the car running to keep iPad charging. Is this normal?


Turn on the Grubhub customer app and see what restaurants are delivering and where they are located. That's how you position yourself. Soon you'll figure out which one is the busiest.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Turn on the Grubhub customer app and see what restaurants are delivering and where they are located. That's how you position yourself. Soon you'll figure out which one is the busiest.


My delivery area includes the towns of (largest ones) Nixa, Ozark, and Freemonthills, MO. When I search for each in Grubhub app it says no restaurants, and in Springfield where I want to deliver says none open. I assume I have to work in small towns before I am allowed to deliver in the town I live in? Currently I have to drive 15-30 away to get to the area I was given.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I believe those places aren't active yet on Grubhub. If they don't show up on the customer's app, it means there's nothing for the driver to deliver. Ask your region specialist when your zone is going active.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Ahh ok, why the heck would they assign people an area not active? The purpose of signing up is to earn money not wait to earn money someday. But thanks I will contact them.

Ok, I called and we found the last email I was sent stated I can signup for blocks on the 9th and the area won’t open until the 18th. Now I need to figure out blocks. So until then I will continue with Ubereats.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Transeau said:


> Sounds right. I get maybe 1 or 2 deliveries a day. Definitely don't count on any one service to pay the bills. Do GrubHub, DoorDash, PostMates, Uber, & Lyft.


Yep and amen to to this. In addition to helping out our financial bottom-line, working multiple gig-economy jobs really helps alleviate burnout.

Also, to the OP... Pick up some inexpensive battery packs to charge your device if needed. When doing Instacart I wear my phone on my wrist with a battery pack strapped to my arm to keep it charged.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> Ahh ok, why the heck would they assign people an area not active? The purpose of signing up is to earn money not wait to earn money someday. But thanks I will contact them.
> 
> Ok, I called and we found the last email I was sent stated I can signup for blocks on the 9th and the area won't open until the 18th. Now I need to figure out blocks. So until then I will continue with Ubereats.


They are getting drivers ready for the onslaught of orders. They don't want to have not enough drivers covering the zone when orders starts coming in. It will create a bad experience for the users of Grubhub and the restaurants.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Now I need to figure out best block to sign up for.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

EdwardMH said:


> Now I need to figure out best block to sign up for.


Lunch and Dinner.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Still waiting for the Grubhub message telling me availability of blocks.


----------



## EdwardMH (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow! Blocks go fast, I was told 2:00 I could set my schedule for the 18th and beyond, I logged in right at 2 and all days Show 0 blocks available for the week.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah, the blocks go fast. Make sure you have push notifications enabled so you get the alerts. Check the scheduling section frequently.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They tell you 2pm. Start checking at 1:59pm. Sometimes, they are a little early.

In the LA market, we don't need blocks to work. Turn on app, set status to ready to deliver and wait. Although being schedule gives us priority on the offers.


----------

